# Panoptix Survey



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

For you that purchased and used the Garmin Panoptix,was it worth it and would you do it again if it broke?? Just a cabin fever question.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My friend has one. They are pretty cool to use but it's not for me. It will put fish in the boat. It is interesting to watch how fish react to you baits but staring at a computer screen while you're fishing isn't for me.
I never pay any attention to it when we fish together, I look at the unit on the console.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Yes, it is worth it to me, and I would buy it again. I have the first edition (PS-31) and the new Livescope. I wouldn't re-buy the PS-31 if it broke, even though I still use it because I use the Livescope more. If I found out that Livescope 2 was coming, I would wait and get it. I always considered myself a successful fisherman, but these units have been a big game changer for me in open, deeper water. Seeing more of what's going on, what depth the fish are at, and seeing them move around in real-time, makes them easier to catch and much more interesting than traditional sonar. It takes all the guess work out of the equation. Find fish (easy), put something in front of them (easy), it works or it doesn't (easy).


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It’s like we do when we’re icefishing once you find the fish. Can’t wait to get my unit installed this spring.


crappiedude said:


> My friend has one. They are pretty cool to use but it's not for me. It will put fish in the boat. It is interesting to watch how fish react to you baits but staring at a computer screen while you're fishing isn't for me.
> I never pay any attention to it when we fish together, I look at the unit on the console.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> It’s like we do when we’re icefishing once you find the fish. Can’t wait to get my unit installed this spring.


It does kind of remind me of that but on the ice it's much harder to move around and use standard electronics.
I guess for the tourney guys you almost have to have one in order to be able to even play in that game.
For me I like the hunt and figuring out the fish, it's what makes me tic. I guess I'm a little old school.

Would it help catch more...no doubt about it. Electronics are getting crazier every year.
It's not for me.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here’s what I tell everyone about it. It just makes fishing more efficient. Searching is the timely part. Once you find them, the next advantage is understanding what ISN’T working and tweaking presentations. I hate to use the words ‘game changer’ but truly it changes the game.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would never buy ONE


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I would never buy ONE


Yeah...You’d buy TWO


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Yeah...You’d buy TWO


That's what I was thinking


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ll just say I originally bought mine because I had an ice fishing trip planned for Lake Erie last year. I weighed the cost of the top of the line vexillar and decided to get the livescope instead knowing I could put it on my boat also. The vex really didn’t have a use on the boat. We expanded our horizons to fish Saginaw this year as a backup. Needless to say I have not been on the ice with it yet, but the livescope goes into the category of being one of those few high dollar purchases that exceed expectations. If you’re a mediocre fisherman, it will make you better. If you’re a good fisherman, it will make you even better. It improved my crappie fishing from zero to consistent and radically improved my Lake Erie walleye fishing. On Lake Erie, I now have full awareness of the depth the fish are suspending at and during the cold water season; traditional sonar doesn’t always give you this information. The one thing it hasn’t done is let me catch saugeye consistently. I believe this is because they hug bottom on my home lake (Alum). Interpreting structure maps and knowing where to fish still rules. Anything that suspends off the bottom from individual fish to bait balls cannot hide from this tech. If it’s within 100 ft of your position, you can see it. I used to get skunked on Alum a lot and with the livescope you can actually see the fish scatter when your bait approaches. I’ve learned that crappie are not so rude and are usually catchable so I’m usually able to revert to crappie fishing to salvage any given trip to Alum. 

I loan my livescope to a friend and he takes it and has epic results, so the better fisherman you are, the more you’ll get out of it, but I’d argue that it will increase anyone’s results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve fished with Panoptix for a little under two years now, and it still amazes me. If you are into video game fishing, it is without question worth the price. I’m probably going to upgrade from the PS22 (Panoptix) to the LVS32 (Livescope) in the near future, but the “old” PS22 is still pretty good.



If you are in the market, this might take a little sting out of the price:

https://garmin.rebateaccess.com/promotion.php?p=90264


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

One more reason to upgrade to Livescope:

https://www.wired2fish.com/news/garmin-releases-perspective-mode-for-panoptix-livescope/


----------

